# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Фото на документы 3.0 Retail portable

## barbosso

*Фото на документы 3.0 Retail portable


Описание*: Программа предназначена для автоматизации процесса подготовки фотографий на различные документы. Добавлена возможность подставлять шаблоны одежды. Например на снимке свитер можно заменить на деловой костюм! 
Копировать папку photolab надо в корневую директорию диска С: или в корневую директорию флэшки.
*Год выпуска*: 2009
*Жанр*: Графика 
*Тип издания*: лицензия 
*Язык интерфейса*: только русский 
*Лекарство*: Не требуется 
*Системные требования*: минимальные

*Скачать*
http://depositfiles.com/files/ez3kki3cd

----------

